# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 15 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين ظ،ظ¥ فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#النابي : مستوى الجامايكي مدهش لكن لن ادفع به أمام الأهلي لهذا السبب.
#الاصابات تلاحق لاعبي الأهلي المصري  ومدافع جديد ينضم للقائمة.
#النابي يرفض اداء مباراة دفاعية أمام الأهلي ويلعب بتوازن.
#الكاف يحدد ملعب مباراة المريخ وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي.
#سوداكال يفاجي جماهير المريخ برسوم عالية للعضوية.
#الكاف يلزم القمة بزي خاص به في مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... خارج الحسابات.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#إدارة الأهلي تشعل المواجهة.. وتحفظ مريخي على التحكيم الزامبي.
#تحويل المباراة لاستاد القاهرة والتوقيت يثير التساؤلات.
#توني : جاهز بنسبة ظ،ظ ظ ظھ.
#المريخ يؤدي حصته الرئيسية للأهلي... ويضع اللمسات الأخيرة.
#نائب السفير يتابع التدريبات ويخاطب اللاعبين.
#الأهلي المصري يفقد مهاجمه أمام المريخ.
#النيجيري يكشف حقيقة التوقيع مع العيسوي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة : من القاهرة جاهزون للاهلي ولا تنازل عن نقاط من المباراة




  بكري المديـــــنة  من القاهرة  قبل انطلاقة اللقاءالمهم بين المريخ و الاهلي المصري في بطولة ابطال افريقيا ..بعث برسالة الى جماهير المريخ اكد فيها جاهزيتهم كلاعبين للمباراة   مبينا ان تركيزهم سيكون داخل الملعب فقط وانهم ينشدون الانتصار   مشيرا الى انه لا تنازل عن نقاط المباراة وسيؤمنون جميعهم مرمي فريقهم و سيلعبون من اجل الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية تخدم مصالح الفريق في البطولة الافريقية وقال طموحنا كبير هذا الموسم 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر بالقاهرة إستعدادا لفيتا




_تشير متابعات "قلم رياضي" إن المريخ لن يعود سريعا للوطن بعد  مباراة  الأهلي  المصري   يوم   السادس  عشر   من الشهر الجاري ،  وإنما قرر مواصلة معسكره بالقاهرة  وذلك إستعدادا لمباراته القادمة أمام""  فيتاكلوب "" الكنغولي  ضمن  مباريات الجولة الثانية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا...

__ويسعى الجهاز  الإداري بالفريق في ترتيب مبارتان  وديتان  قبل العوده  للعاصمة  القومية  الخرطوم   ويأتي    في مقدمة خيارات المباريات الودية الإسماعيلي  المصري  ..

_ وسوف يقدم  مجلس   المريخ  في غضون الساعات القادمة   خطابا   للاتحاد   السوداني   لكرة  القدم  يحوي طلب  تأجيل  مباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز  ليتمكن الفريق من الإعداد بصورة طيبة  خاصة وأن الفريق لا يمتلك حاليا ملعب  لإقامة
تمارينه   بصورة   طيبة   وفي  ذلك   إنشغال ملاعب العاصمة بالمباريات في الدوريات المختلفة  ...

__يذكر إن المباراة الأولى في  المجموعة بين سيمبا وفيتا كلوب   إنتهت بفوز الفريق التنزاني  بهدف وحيد كفل له صدارة المجموعة في انتظار لقاء المريخ والأهلي ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهد مران اليوم  زيارة نائب سفير السودان بالقاهرة ومخاطبته للاعبين 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخرجات الحشد الجماهيري لوضع خارطة الطريق لرجوع المريخ لاهله وجماهيره :



Hisham Abdalsamad 

1/ كان الحضور الجماهيري كبير والتنظيم واعداد المكان كان جيد 


2/ لاول مرة كان في توافق وجلس الفرقاء في المريخ في جلسة واحدة 


3/ أدار المنصة القطب المريخي الشاب مرتضي بتري واتاح الفرصة للكل لابداء الرأي وتقديم المقترحات 


4/ تحدث القانونيين مولانا حيدر التوم وبدر الدين النور ومولانا ابراهيم وشرحوا الازمة القانونية في المريخ

5/ تم تكوين لجنة إدارة الازمة تضم كل تنظيمات المريخ وقادة الجمهور وابناء المريخ من القانونيين 


6/ تم الاتفاق علي اعتماد النظام الاساسي الذي اجازته الفيفا للخروج من المطب الحالي ومن ثم تعديل اي مادة بواسطة قانوني المريخ 


7/ تم التوافق علي تنقيح العضوية التي تبلغ حوالي 680 عضو وتصنيفها والتجديد لمن انتهت عضويتهم وعضوية سوداكال فيها لا تتجاوز ال70 عضو 

8/ تم الاتفاق ان تكون  لجنة العضوية ممثل فيها الكل ورفض فتح العضوية في المكتب التنفيذي منعا للتلاعب 
9/ ادي الجميع القسم لأبعاد الخلافات والتوافق علي الحد الأدنى حتي الخروج من الازمة الحالية 


10 / تم تفويض لجنة إدارة الازمة لاتخاذ اي قرار يخلص المريخ من قبضة مجلس الفشل وان تستعين بمن تراه مناسبا .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محترف المريخ الجديد يكشف تفاصيل صورة الفتاة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

 كشف المدافع النيجيري "اديلي اولاميليكان" تفاصيل الصورة التي جمعته بوكيلة اللاعبين المصرية "نور العيسوي" ونفى أن يكون وقع معها عقداً لتسويقه كما راج في بعض وسائل الإعلام.

أديلي" أكَّد أن معرفته بـ"نور العيسوي" تعود إلى أكثر من ست سنوات وقال : "تعرفت على وكيلة اللاعبين المصرية نور العيسوي قبل أكثر من ست سنوات بعد ظهوري ووقعت معي في تلك الفترة عقد تسويق حيث كانت وكيلتي وعبرها وقعت عقداً مع نادي المقاولون العرب لكنني لم استمر معهم أكثر من شهرين".


وأوضح المدافع النيجيري تفاصيل الصورة التي جمعته بـ"نور" بمعسكر المريخ وقال: "وكيلي حالياً هو ايدو إسماعيل لكن بطبيعة الحال تجمعني معرفة سابقة بنور وعندما علمت بوجودي في مصر مع بعثة المريخ زارتني لإلقاء التحية وطالبتني أن أجتهد لتقديم نفسي بشكل مميز في مباريات مرحلة المجموعات اعتبارا من مباراة الثلاثاء أمام الأهلي المصري باعتبارها سانحة مميزة للانتقال لأندية أوربية أو أندية القمة المصرية".


وأضاف اديلي: أخبرت نور العيسوي أن عقدي مع نادي المريخ يمتد لعامين وأخطرتها أنني مع الأسف لا أستطيع المشاركة مع الفريق قاريا".


وختم المدافع النيجيري حديثه بالقول: "علمت مؤخراً بخبر عدم إمكانية مشاركتي مع المريخ أفريقيا وهو نبأ أحزنني للغاية وأصابني بالإحباط لأنني حضرت بدوافع كبيرة لمساعدة المريخ في كل البطولات وخاصة في دوري ابطال افريقيا لكنني لا أملك خيارا سوى تقبل هذا الواقع والعمل على الظهور بشكل مميز مع المريخ في البطولات المحلية وتعويض الغياب الإفريقي الاجباري في الموسم القادم".







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يواصل استعداداته لديربي النيل




 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال إنه يتطلع للكأس الأفريقي :



مدرب المريخ الجديد يكشف لـ”سودان فيرست” عن مشاكل مقلقة بالفريق
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

حوار- صباح المصباح

تعاقد نادي المريخ مع المدرب نصرالدين النابي لقيادة الفريق خلال المرحلة القادمة خلفاً لموطنه التونسي.. “سودان فيرست” اصطادت مدرب المريخ الجديد في حوار قصير.. فإلى تفاصيله:


أشار المدرب التونسي نصرالدين النابي، خلال الحوار بأنه لم يتعاقد مع المريخ من أجل مباراة الأهلي المصري فقط، كاشفاً عن أهدافه حيث أشار الى أنه اتفق مع الإدارة على أهداف معينة .


وقال إن الأحمر لم يحرز البطولات خلال السنوات الماضية بسبب غياب التخطيط والاسترتيجية وأوضح أن حلمه الآن الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة الأفريقية ومن ثم المنافسة على كأس البطولة .

وأضاف : لابد أن نكون في نفس حماس راعي الفريق التازي وقال “أنا استشعرت المسؤولية لدى سوداكال واللاعبين”،

 وبشأن مباراة الأهلي قال إن النظر يجب أن يكون أبعد من مباراة الأهلي المصري مشيراً إلى أنهم سيدخلون المباراة بعزيمة وأهداف محددة .


وزاد : “الأهلي بطل أفريقيا وسعيد بمواجهته والأهلي خلال السنوات الأخيرة يعاني من مشاكل كثيرة وبالتأكيد أنا هنا لا أنظر للمستوى الذي قدمه في بطولة كأس العالم”.

واعترف مدرب المريخ الجديد بوجود مشاكل بفريقه قال إنها تؤرقه جداً وهي غياب عنصر الانسجام وأيضاً عنصر الجاهزية مطلوب عند معظم اللاعبين .

وبالنسبة للمحترفين قال ان اليوغندي سعيدي جاهز والفريق يحتاج لخدماته أمام الأهلي وأضاف : “لكن بقية المحترفين وقفت على مستوياتهم من خلال مشاهدتي لعدد من الفيديوهات لهم وهم متميزون ولكن قرار مشاركتهم أمام الأهلي به مجازفة لا سيما وانهم لم ينسجموا بعد إضافة الى عوامل أخرى قد لا تجعلهم يقدمون المستوى المطلوب في هذه المباراة الكبيرة”.


وأشار التونسي النابي إلى أن معرفته بالكرة السودانية ستفيده جداً في مشواره الجديد مع المريخ وذلك من خلال عمله من قبل في الهلال متمنياً أن يوفق مع المريخ كاشفاً عن تخطيطه لنيل كأس الأميرة السمراء هذا الموسم .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						ضربة موجعة جديدة للأهلي المصري قبل موقعة المريخ السوداني




 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
صاحب الـ22 عاما شارك في 8 مباريات مع الأهلي هذا الموسم. صنع فيهم هدفا واحدا.
أعلن نادي الأهلي المصري غياب لاعبه، صلاح محسن لمدة”10â€³ أيام بسبب الإصابة في العضلة الأمامية.



وقال  رئيس الجهاز الطبي،أحمد أبو عبلة، بحسب الموقع الرسمي، الأحد، إن صلاح  محسن سيغيب عن الملاعب لمدة 10 أيام بسبب الإصابة بشد في العضلة الأمامية.
واظ”ضاف طبيب الاظ”هلي “اللاعب اظ”جرى اظ”شعة اظ”ثبتت اظ•صابته بشد في العضلة  الاظ”مامية، وسيبداظ” تنفيذ برنامجه العلاجي والتاظ”هيلي على هامش التدريبات  اليومية؛ من اظ”جل تجهيزه للمرحلة المقبلة”.
والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على الأهلي المصري، ضمن المرحلة الأولى من دور أبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						ماذا قال”موسيماني” للاعبيه في أوّل تدريب استعدادًا للمريخ السوداني؟ 

  الأهلي المصري




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد راحة”24â€³ ساعة، عقب رحلة قطر.
نفذّ فريق الأهلي المصري تدريبًا، الأحد، تأهبًا لمباراته أمام المريخ السوداني في المرحلة الأولى لدور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.



وعقد  مدرب الفريق جنوب إفريقي، بيتسو موسيماني، اجتماعًا مع لاعبيه قبل انطلاقة  التدريب، للحديث عن مباراة المريخ السوداني المقرر إقامتها بعد غدٍ  الثلاثاء في الجولة الأولى لدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.
وشدّد المدير الفني خلال اجتماعه باللاعبين على ضرورة غلق صفحة كأس  العالم للأندية، والتركيز فيما هو مقبل من منافسات محلية وإفريقية؛ لمواصلة  المسيرة الناجحة للفريق هذا الموسم.
وأدى اللاعبون جانبًا من التدريبات البدنية والاستشفائية في بداية المران، قبل أن يستكملوا تدريباتهم بالكرة.



والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على الأهلي المصري، في أولى مبارياته بدور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبدأ إجراءات دخول فيتا كلوب للسودان
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





بدأ  المريخ السوداني اليوم الأحد، إجراءات دخول فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، الذي  سيواجه المريخ يوم 23 فبراير/شباط الجاري، ضمن الجولة الثانية لفرق  المجموعة الأولى بمسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وتابع   اليوم الأحد بمقر اتحاد الكرة السوداني، خطابات متعددة من نادي المريخ،  لأطراف، تفيد بكيفية إجراءات دخول السودان عن طريق اتحاد الكرة السوداني.

وأكد  نادي المريخ أنه تخاطب مع فيتا، لتسهيل دخول الفريق الكونغولي إلى السودان  دون معاناة الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول، والتي سيقوم النادي الأحمر بتوفيرها  في مطار الخرطوم، كما سيلقى نادي المريخ من فيتا معاملة بالمثل في العديد  من الجوانب.

وبحسب إجراءات نادي المريخ،  فإن طاقم التحكيم الجزائري أمام فيتا، ومراقب المباراة الأوغندي سيجدان نفس  معاملة النادي الكونغولي، عند وصولهم مطار الخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل استعداداته لموقعة الأهلي
كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت




من تدريبات المريخ
واصل  المريخ السوداني، اليوم الأحد، استعداداته لمواجهة مضيفه الأهلي المصري،  الثلاثاء المقبل، ضمن أولى جولات المجموعة الأولى، في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وخاض الفريق تدريبه الأساسي، مساء اليوم، بملعب نادي حرس الحدود، تحت إشراف المدير الفني التونسي، نصر الدين النابي.

ومن  المنتظر أن يخوض المريخ، في التاسعة من مساء الغد، مرانه الختامي باستاد  القاهرة الدولي، عقب المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص باللقاء، الذي سيظهر فيه النابي  إضافة لقائد الفريق، أمير كمال.

وزار  نائب سفير السودان بالقاهرة، خالد الشيخ، وطاقم السفارة، مران المريخ اليوم  الأحد، حيث خاطب الشيخ اللاعبين، مؤكدا وقوف السفارة خلف الفريق، وداعيا  له بالتوفيق.

يذكر أن الكاف اختار طاقم التحكيم الزامبي، بقيادة  جاني سيكازوي، لإدارة المباراة المرتقبة، ويعاونه كل من شيداركو مارنجول،  وكاسوكوتا كافولد، فيما يراقب اللقاء التنزاني جازات ألمو.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حظر إعلامي في الأهلي قبل مواجهة المريخ
القاهرة - حسين غريب




الأهلي 
قرر  سيد عبد الحفيظ، مدير الكرة بالنادي الأهلي، منع اللاعبين من التحدث  لوسائل الإعلام، استعدادا لمواجهة المريخ السوداني، المقرر إقامتها بعد غدٍ  الثلاثاء، على ستاد القاهرة الدولي، بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال  الأهلي عبر موقعه الرسمي: "قرر سيد عبد الحفيظ، توقيع غرامة مالية قدرها  300 ألف جنيه على أي ‏لاعب يُجري مداخلات تليفونية مع أي من وسائل الإعلام،  وذلك حتى يتفرغ جميع ‏الفريق للتركيز استعدادًا لمباراة المريخ".

وأتم:  "جاء هذا ‏القرار عقب قيام عبد الحفيظ بإخطار جميع اللاعبين بعدم الظهور  في وسائل الإعلام خلال ‏هذه الفترة، التي تحتاج إلى مجهود مضاعف سواء في  المباريات المحلية أو القارية".‏




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب الأهلي يكشف مدة غياب صلاح محسن
كووورة- حسين غريب





صلاح محسن
كشف  الدكتور أحمد أبو عبلة، طبيب فريق الأهلي المصري، مدة غياب صلاح محسن الذي  يعاني من الإصابة في العضلة الأمامية وخضع للفحص بالأشعة خلال الساعات  الماضية.

وقال طبيب الأهلي لموقع ناديه إن الإصابة ستبعد صلاح  محسن عن التدريبات الجماعية لمدة عشرة أيام، وسيبدأ تنفيذ  برنامج علاجي تمهيدا لعودته مرة ثانية.

يذكر  أن الأهلي يستأنف تدريباته في الثالثة عصر اليوم، استعدادا لمواجهة المريخ  السوداني المقرر لها الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة الأولى من منافسات دور  المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وعادت بعثة الأهلي مؤخرا من قطر بعد الفوز بالمركز الثالث في كأس العالم للأندية.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: تجديد عقد مدربي المنتخبات السودانية خطوة تقديرية

  أعلن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تجديد عقد المدرب الفرنسي "هوبيرد  فيلود" لمدة عام إضافي مديراً فنياً لمنتخب السودان الأول، خلال مؤتمر صحفي  عقده ظهر اليوم بقاعة "محمد الشيخ مدني".

 كما أعلن الاتحاد السوداني تجديد عقد مدرب منتخب السودان للفئات السنية  الجزائري "آيت عبد الملك" فضلاً عن تجديد عقد مدرب المنتخب السوداني للشباب  "الجزائري منير لحباب" وتم تجديد عقد المدرب العام بالمنتخب الأول "خالد  بخيت" لمدة عام أيضاً.

 يذكر أن الاتحاد العام وعبر رئيسه "كمال شداد" قد أبدى ارتياحه للخطوة  مشيراً إلى كونها تقديراً كبيراً للمدربين الذين عملوا خلال الفترة  الماضية، مشيراً إلى أن القيمة المالية للتعاقد معهم  تفوق ما كانوا  يتحصلون عليه من الاتحاد السوداني، وقال أن الخطوة جاءت تقديراً لما قدموه  موجهاً شكره لهم جميعاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحداث مثيرة خلال الجولة العاشرة من الممتاز

  أُقيمت جولة واحدة من مجموع ثلاث مباريات لحساب الجولة العاشرة من الدوري  الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين كانت مقررة عصر ومساء الامس .

 خلال الجولة الأولى حضر الفريقان إلى أرضية ملعب "استاد الخرطوم" ووجدا أن  الملعب منشغلاً بلقاء يجمع بين ناديي "الشموخ" و"القوز" ضمن مباريات  الدرجة الأولى، وعليه تم تأجيل لقاء "حي العرب" و"هلال الأُبيِّض" إلى وقتٍ  يُحدد لاحقاً ضمن مباريات الجولة العاشرة.

 وخلال المباراة الثانية نجح اللاعب "أبو القاسم عبد العال" في تسجيل هدف  لـ"الأمل عطبرة" في مرمى "الأهلي مروي" إلاّ ان إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن  ملعب "نادي الأسرة" قد أجل المتبقي من عمر المباراة بعد توقفها عند  الدقيقة "83".

 وتقرر استكمال اللقاء غد الاثنين من ذات الزمن الذي توقف عنده قاضي الجولة.

 وخلال الجولة الثالثة سيطر التعادل الايجابي على نتيجة لقاء "نادي توتي" و"هلال كادوقلي" على ملعب "نادي الأسرة".

 بكّر "أسود الجبال" بالهدف الأول قبل أن يعود "توتي" ليسجل التعادل قبل نهاية الحصة الأولى.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "هلال الجبال" إلى "9" نقاط بينما إرتفع رصيد "توتي الخرطوم" إلى "11" نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“إبراهومة” يغادر الخرطوم الوطني

  إبراهومة




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
على نحوٍ مفاجئ ودون سابق إنذارٍ.
أعلن نادي الخرطوم الوطني قبول استقالة مدرب الفريق إبراهيم حسين من منصبه على نحوٍ مفاجئ.



وقال المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” إبراهومة يستقيل من تدريب الفريق الأوّل، ومجلس الإدارة يقبل الاستقالة”.
والأحد، تلقى الخرطوم الوطني الخسارة الرابعة في الممتاز أمام الهلال الفاشر بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف.
ويحتلّ الخرطوم الوطني المركز السابع من روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد”13â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المجلس العسكري|| #عبدالفتاح_البرهان 




يقدم سيارتين لـ لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية لتسهيل مهام وخدمات المنتخب الوطني وكذلك القناة الفضائية والإذاعة المزمن إفتتاحها بعد 45 يوم من الأن ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء



علم الدين هاشم
قريش ،، ستبقي خالدا
فجع الوسط الرياضي عامة والمريخي علي وكه الخصوص بوفاة الرجل الرمز الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش الذي شغل لسنوات طويلة منصب الامين العام ونائب الرئيس في عدة مجالس مختلفة من مسيرته الادارية التي حقق خلالها النادي عددا كبيرا من المكاسب الادارية والفنية ويعد الراحل من الجيل الذي خدم المريخ وجماهيره بالوفاء والاخلاص وبذل الجهد الكبير في تعزيز الاستقرار بافكاره وامواله ،، وعرف قريش بالادب والتهذيب والتعامل السمح مع الجميع مع معارضيه قبل انصاره لانه لم يكن يسعي وراء مصالح شخصية أو مكاسب زائلة وانما هدفه دائما كان خدمة النادي واسعاد جماهيره لهذا كان مطلوبا في جميع الدورات الانتخابية المتعاقبة التي قد يختلف اهل المريخ حولها إلا أنهم يتفقون علي إخلاص ووفاء قريش وحجم عطائه الضخم للزعيم .
 لم يكتفي قريش بالعمل الاداري في نادي المريخ فحسب وانما كانت له مساهمات كبيرة ذات تأثير عميق ونجاحات ملموسة من خلال مشاركته في تأسيس عدد من التنظيمات الجماهيرية كان الهدف منها تقديم الدعم لمجالس الادارات وللمناسبات المريخية المختلفة خاصة فيما يتعلق بمشروعات البني التحتية التي عاني المريخ من ضعفها ولازال يعاني منها مثل اعادة تأهيل الاستاد واجراء الاصلاحات المطلوبة بداخله حيث كان هو محور هذا العمل بفضل علاقاته الواسعة وصداقاته الممتدة مع عدد من رجال المال والمؤسسات المتخصصة في بناء وتطوير البني التحتية .
 لم يكن قريش مثل عدد كبير من الاداريين الذين كانوا يبحثون عن الاضواء فقط رغم انه كان يشغل منصب الامين العام الذي يتيح له التعامل اليومي مع الصحف واجهزة الاعلام المختلفة وانما كان تركيزه منصبا دائما علي العمل الحاد والدفاع عن حقوق المريخ وفي ذلك تحفظ له جماهير المريخ معارك ادارية شرسة مع الاتحاد العام ومن قبل مع اتحاد الخرطوم وعدد كبير من اللجان الادارية التي كانت تستهدف بقراراتها كيان المريخ !
 كثيرون من جيل قريش نالوا فرصتهم في العمل الاداري بنادي المريخ إلا أنهم لم يوفقوا في البقاء والاستمرارية بالحصول علي ثقة الجمعيات العمومية بينما ظل الراحل المقيم رقما صحيحا ومطلوبا في العمل الاداري بالنادي حتي لحظة ترجله وابتعاده عن العمل مع زملائه في المجلس الحالي بسبب المرض الذي اقعده وحد من نشاطه وتواصله مع الاخرين .
 نعم رحل قريش عن هذه الدنيا الفانية وذلك سبيل الاولين والاخرين إلا انه ترك ارثا خالدا سيكون نبراسا لاجيال قادمة بإذن الله ونموذجا في حب المريخ وخدمته بالتفاني والاخلاص .
 اللهم يا كريم ارحمه واغفر له واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله اللهم يمن كتابه وهون حسابه ولين ترابه وألهمه حسن جوابه اللهم طيب ثراه وأكرم مثواه واجعل الجنة مستقره ومأواه.اللهم إنا نسألك الفردوس الأعلى نزلا له يا رب العالمين اللهم وأدخله الجنه بغير حساب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم ارجع نفسه اليك راضية مرضيه اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة اللهم اطعمه من الجنة واسقه من الجنة واره مكانه من الجنة وادخله في جنتك مع عبادك الصالحين الله ثبته بالقول الثابت وارفع درجاته واغفر خطئته وثقل موازينه اللهم حاسبه حسابا يسيرا يا ارحم الراحمين ،، انا لله وانا إليه راجعون .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
متى يعظنا الموت
× غيب الموت الحق الأخ محمد جعفر قريش، رجل المريخ النشط، وذلك العلم الرياضي الذي كان يقدم حراكا ونشاطا واسعا في الوسط الرياضي.

× الموت حق وهو سبيل الأولين والآخرين ما في ذلك من شك أو جدل، ولكن الأمر المهم هو أن يتعظ الكافة بالموت وحتميته، وأنه فوق الرقاب وأن هذه الدنيا ما هي إلا مطية وحسب.

× ظل قريش يعمل بالمريخ منذ وقت طويل ثم تحول ليعارض مجالس الوالي بعد أن كون تجمعا لذلك، وكانت معارضته تقوم على شعار الأفكار قبل الأموال، وقد استطاع أن يجمع حوله أناس كثر.

×وعندما ترجل الوالي في العام 2017م، كان تنظيم محمد جعفر قريش هو التنظيم الأكثر جاهزية، فخاض الانتخابات باتفاق مع الرئيس الحالي آدم سوداكال وتولى هو منصب نائب الرئيس، ولكنه كان الرئيس الفعلي لأن سوداكال لم يكن قادرا على تولي المسئولية الرئاسية لسجنه وقبل ذلك الطعون التي قدمت ضده.

×وكان الراحل محمد جعفر قد تم اختياره في تنظم التغيير بالاتحاد العام رفقة قريبه البروف شداد، ولكن تدخل أهل المريخ بقوة وأكدوا حاجة النادي له أكثر من حاجة الاتحاد فقبل الطلب وفضل المريخ.

× كنت من الذين يقدمون النقد للراحل محمد جعفر قريش ولتجمع أهل المريخ، لوقوفهم ضد جمال الوالي، الذي نراه انه يقدم عملا جميلا وعظيما للنادي الزعيم.

×فأذكر قابلته ذات مرة بأحدي المناسبات الاجتماعية لأسرتنا الركابية، فكلانا طبعا تربطنا قبيلة الركابية بارا، فحضني وقادني لعمنا الراحل عثمان السيد عبد الباقي القطب المريخ المعروف ورئيس نادي المريخ الأبيض الأسبق، وقال له شوف الود دا ينتقدني ويكتب ضدي ويقيف مع جمال الوالي، فقال لي العم عثمان السيد كيف تقيف ضد محمد جعفر ، دا ود أعمك ركابي، فضحكت وقلت يا عم عثمان الوالي ذاته ركابي فقال لي صح.

×وعندما تعرض له أحد المتهورين من مشجعي المريخ في أحدى المناسبات الاجتماعية، كتبت مقالا بعنوان( تبا لتلك اليد الآثمة) ، وشاءت الٌأقدار أن يكون هذا المقال ذات يوم رحيل عمنا عثمان السيد، فالتقينا بالأبيض في سرادق العزاء، فقال لي كلامك دا يحقق المثل البقول أنا وابن عمي على الغريب.

× ويمثل غياب السيد محمد جعفر قريش غيابا مؤثرا ومؤلما جدا للوسط الرياضي والمريخي بوجه خاص، ولكن يبقى الموت حق ولا مفر منه ، وينبغي الاتعاظ به والعمل بجدية في كل شؤننا الدنية حتى تتوافق وتتماشى مع الشؤون الأخروية.

×الرأي عندي هو، أن الخلافات التي تنشأ وتنمو بسبب اختلاف الرؤى في العمل العام، هو أمر صحي ومطلوب وفيه مصلحة العمل ذاته، ولكن العمل السيئ والغير مطلوب هو العداء السافر والضغائن الحقودة هي سلوك قبيح لا يمثل أخلاقنا ولا ديننا السمح أبدا أبدا.

ذهبيــــــــــــــات

× سيظل فقد السيد محمد جعفر قريش فقد عظيم وأليم بالنسبة لأهل المريخ والنادي.

× قريش كان يمثل قدرات إدارية ونية صادقة في العمل وبذل الجهد والمال.

× يجب أن نتعظ بالموت ونصبر ونتحمل الكثير من التباينات الفكرية لنصلح الحال بيننا.

×يظل الشعب السوداني تحكمه العاطفة ويغيب عنه العقل والتضحية في حينها.

× المؤسف أننا نقف ضد بعض ونترس الطرق أمام قدراتنا وكفاءاتنا حتى لا يقدموا ما يفيد ثم نبكي ونتباكى كثيرا عندما يحين الموت.

× يعتبر الشعب السوداني هو الأول في العلاقات المجتمعية والتواصل ولكنه لا يتبع كثيرا الفعل بما يظهر ويرى.

× على القادة بالمريخ أن يتوافقوا ويتنازلوا عن الكثير ليمشي العمل ويتم الناقص.

×نحن لا ينقصنا الفكر ولا يعوذنا الفهم، ولكن ينقصنا بشدة الإرادة والعزيمة والهمة.

× فقد قريش فقد عظيم ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتولاه برحمته ويغفر له.

×ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل البركة في ذريته وأن يصبرهم ويلزمهم الصبر الجميل.

× كما نتقدم لكل أسرة الركابية ومدينة بارا في هذا الفقد العظيم.

الذهبيـــــة الأخيـــرة

× وغبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم الحزين نرفع أيادينا لله سبحانه وتعالى وان يرحم قريش رحمة واسعة، وأن يحفظ السودان وأهله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا باله العلي العظيم.
متى يعظنا الموت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق



جعفــر سليمـــان

              سلاح وحيد لقهر ثالث العالم

إن كان معيار التفوق الدائم في كرة القدم هو الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، والإنسجام بين اللاعبين، ووجود إدارة فنية جيدة لفترات زمنية طويلة، يبقى الحديث بمنطق عن مقابلة صعبة تنتظر المريخ أمام الأهلي المصري، ثالث كأس العالم للأندية. 
وبكل تأكيد فإن الفرق التي تصبو إلى التقدم بعالم البطولات الكبرى، تعمل من أجل ذلك، وفقاً لمعطيات واضحة، هي ما تصدر هذه الزاوية. 
وإن طابقنا تلك المعايير مع وضع المريخ الراهن، فإن الخوف بلا شك سيجد طريقه إلى كل عشاق النادي قبل وأثناء مباراة الفريق الإستهلالية أمام الأهلي المصري القوي صاحب المستويات الفنية العالية. 
بدنيا ..لم يخضع الفريق لأي تحضير بداية الموسم، وقد صار ذلك عادة في وجود جوقة سوداكال، حيث بات التحضير العلمي، الذي يكان يخضع له الفريق كل عام، نسياً منسياً. 
وهذا الموسم تحديداً تفاقمت أزمة التحضير البدني، والإعداد الجيد بداية الموسم، لغياب المعد البدني، لفترة طويلة، ولم يعثر اللاعبون على من يقودهم في هذا الخصوص، إلا بعد مضي أكثر من عشر جولات تنافسية على الصعيدين الإفريقي والمحلي. 
وقد تسبب الإنهيار البدني للاعبين في موجة إصابات ضربت الفريق طوال الفترة الماضية، في تكرار لذات السيناريو الذي يعرض كل عام، حيث ظلت الإصابات تلاحق نجوم الفريق ولو لا وجود عدد كبير من اللاعبين اصحاب المستويات الفنية المتقاربة لما صمد المريخ محلياً.
النابي ..وفور تسلمه أعباء المدير الفني للفريق، طالب بعقد معكسر تحضير قصير بمصر، قبل مواجهة الأهلي ، ولم يتسن له ذلك، والسبب المباشر لطلبه هذا ما لمسه من حاجة اللاعبين لعمل على المستوى البدني بعيدا عن ساحة اللعب التنافسي المحلي، عساه يدرك بعض ما فات. 
وفي هذا المعيار، إذا ما تمت المقارنة بين المريخ ومضيفه الأهلي المصري، فإن الكفة سترجح ناحية الأهلي العائد توا من خوض مباريات على أعلى مستوى، وقد خرج منها متوجاً بلقب الفريق الأفضل من بين ثلاثة هم فرق كأس العالم للأندية. 
وهذه المعركة تحديداً نخشى أن تكون هي كل الحرب.!! 
أما الجانب الفني، فإن عدم الثبات على صعيد الإدارة الفنية، يعتبر أيضا من العوامل المهمة لتحقيق النتائج الجيدة، والتقدم في طرق البطولات الكبرى، وقد عانى المريخ كثيرا في هذا الخصوص. 
النابي أتى بعد فترة قصيرة قضاها قوميز، الذي أتى على أثر خفيف تركه خشارم، وهكذا، وبهذا التقلب السريع، فقد المريخ الهوية الفنية، وعانى اللاعبون من تعدد التوجيهات على المنطقة الفنية، وقد كان من حسن الطالع أيضا أن هناك مواهب كبيرة بكشف الفريق تغلبت على هذا الجانب المهم. 
الأهلي المصري، يقوده مدرب ثابت حقق معه دوري أبطال إفريقيا العام الماضي، وقاده أمام فرق كأس العالم للأندية، ويستعد لتكرار إنجازه هذا مرة أخرى ، وذلك عطفاً على تصريحه الأخير الذي قال فيه أنه يرغب في الظهور مرة ثانية بنهائيات كأس العالم للأندية، أي أنه يخطط جيداً لمعرفته بفريقه الذي قضى معاه فترة جيدة. 
على صعيد الخبرات المطلوبة لخوض مثل هذا التنافس، فإن كفة الأهلي أيضا ترجح على كفة الزعيم، وهذا واقع وإن كان مؤلماً. 
السلاح الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يستعمله نجوم المريخ لألغاء كل بديهيات كرة القدم، وللإنقضاض على كل التوقعات المبنية على مبررات منطقية في كرة القدم، هو سلاح الروح العالية التي تميز لاعب المريخ عبر التأريخ! 
فقط بسلاح العزيمة والإصرار، وإرتفاع روح الحماس لدى اللاعبين، وإيمانهم التام، بأنهم لا يملكون غير هذا السلاح، فحتما نتوقع أن تقلب الطاولة بوجه كل المعطيات أعلاه. 
في نقاط
علق كل عشاق المريخ على مظهر بعض نجوم المريخ الذي اظهرته صورة طافت بالأسافير، وحملت كل أوجه الفوضى وعدم الإنضباط 
الإنضباط ملف ملغوم في المريخ، سيأتي وقت نتحدث فيه بكل وضوح حول هذا الجانب الذي يقضى على كل شيء.! 
عمر محمد عبد الله، وأنس هذا لا يمكن أن مثلا الإنضباط بنادي المريخ! 
وبكل أسف هذه المعلومة متوفرة لدى كل من له صلة بنادي المريخ. 
فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه ..! 
نترك كل شيء يمضي على عوهنه، فليس هناك وضع سليم بالمريخ الآن البتة. 
ولكن لن يطول الصمت.!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• قطار ريال مدريد يدهس فالنسيا بثنائية.. وسوسييداد يزيد معاناة خيتافي في الليجا
• تعادل مخيب لمانشستر يونايتد أمام وست بروميتش.. وفولهام يقهر إيفرتون في عقر داره
• آرسنال يفترس ليدز بهاتريك أوباميانج .. وولفرهامبتون يقلب تأخره أمام ساوثهامبتون
• إنتر يعتلي الصدارة بثلاثية في لاتسيو.. وروما يهزم أودينيزي ويرتقي للمركز الثالث
• فرنسا : سانت إيتيان يهزم رين.. نانت يتفوق على أنجيه.. وموناكو يتعادل مع لوريان 
• إلمانيا : فولفسبورج يتعادل مع مونشنجلادباخ.. وفرانكفورت يضرب كولن بثنائية 
• الرجاء المغربي يهزم المنستيري التونسي بشق الأنفس في ذهاب الكونفدرالية
• كوليبالي يقود النجم الساحلي لإسقاط بوفالوز الإيسواتيني في الكونفيدرالية
• الأهلي بنغازي يفرط في الفوز على موتيما بتعادل إيجابي في الكونفيدرالية
• هزيمة قاسية لشبيبة القبائل الجزائري أمام الملعب المالي في الكونفدرالية
• ألكمار يتقدم للمركز الثالث بالفوز على هيرنفيين في الدوري الهولندي
• فلامنجو يهزم كورنثيانز بثنائية ويمهد لنهاية مثيرة للدوري البرازيلي
• الهلال يتجرع مرارة الهزيمة الثالثة أمام ضمك في الدوري السعودي
• العربي يهزم الوكرة بهدف مهرداد .. والدحيل يتخطى عقبة الريان في الدوري
• الوصل يحسم ديربي دبي لصالحه بالفوز على مضيفه النصر
• الجزيرة يقسو على اتحاد كلباء.. والفجيرة يهزم الظفرة في مباراة مجنونة
• صعود الإسماعيلي والاتحاد وخروج الإنتاج من كأس مصر
• برشلونة بدء التصويت لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد للنادي الكتالوني
• رسميًا.. بايرن ميونخ يعلن ضم الفرنسي دايوت أوباميكانو مدافع لايبزيج
• كأس السوبر الإسباني يعود للسعودية اعتبارا عام 2022
• فليك: صفات مولر تزيد صعوبة العزل .. ليزارازو: نيمار لاعب زجاجي
• بيانيتش: أتقبل وضعي بصعوبة .. زيدان: لا أجد تفسيرا للإصابات.. وأشعر بالقلق
• بويج: بوسكيتس يجعل كل شيء أسهل .. رونالدو: الهزيمة أمام نابولي لن تحبطنا
• سولسكاير: لن نسمح للسيتي بالهروب باللقب .. مدرب أتالانتا: مواجهة الريال مهيبة
• ماجواير: لا يمكننا الاعتماد على قرارات الفار .. كروس: إصابات كارفاخال مؤلمة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 24




* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد 20:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-0)


* تشيلسي (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 22:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (2-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* قاديش (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) بارما 21:45  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) أرمينيا بيليفيلد 21:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (4-1)





▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الافريقية  دور ال32 (2)


* يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني (1 : 2) النجم الساحلي - تونس
* أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا (1 : 2) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر
* الرجاء - المغرب (1 : 0) الاتحاد المنستيري - تونس
* راسينغ كلوب - ساحل العاج (0 : 2) بيراميدز - مصر

#ملحوظة : مباريات الإياب يوم 21 فبراير

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  الأسبوع 10


* توتي (1 : 1) هلال كادوقلي
* الامل عطبرة (تأجلت) الاهلي مروي
* هلال الابيض (تعليق) حي العرب بورتسودان

#الترتيب : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (19) الهلال (18) الاهلي مروي (16) حي الوادي (15) الامل (14)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 24


* ساوثهامتون (1 : 2) وولفرهامبتون
* وست بروميتش (1 : 1) مانشستر يونايتد
* آرسنال (4 : 2) ليدز يونايتد
* إيفرتون (0 : 2) فولهام

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (53) مانشستر يونايتد (46) ليستر (46) ليفربول (40) تشيلسي (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* خيتافي (0 : 1) ريال سوسييداد
* ريال مدريد (2 : 0) فالنسيا
* ليفانتي (0 : 1) أوساسونا
* فياريال (1 : 2) ريال بيتيس

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (54) ريال مدريد (49) برشلونة (46) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (38)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* روما (3 : 0) أودينيزي
* كالياري (0 : 1) أتلانتا
* سامبدوريا (2 : 1) فيورنتينا
* كروتوني (1 : 2) ساسولو
* انتر ميلان (3 : 1) لاتسيو

#الترتيب : انتر ميلان (50) ميلان (49) روما (43) يوفنتوس (42) أتلانتا (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (2 : 0) كولن
* فولفسبورج (0 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (48) لايبزيج (44) آينتراخت (39) فولفسبورج (39) باير ليفركوزن (36)

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إليكم نتائج مباريات الذهاب في بطوله الكونفدراليه 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يجري مرانه الختامي للأهلي الليلة على إستاد القاهرة :



المريخ يؤدي مرانا ساخنا بملعب حرس الحدود
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أجرى المريخ أمس الأحد مراناً ساخنا بملعب حرس الحدود الكائن بمقر إقامة بعثة المريخ بالقاهرة وقد إشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي إضافة لطاقمه المعاون على الإحماء والتدرب بالكرة .

وقد عمل خلاله الجهاز الفني علي تنفيذ مجموعة التكتيكات في إطار التجهيز لمواجهة الأهلي المصري يوم الثلاثاء في إفتتاح مباريات الفريقين في دوري المجموعات من دور أبطال أفريقيا .

ومن المنتظر ان يؤدي المريخ في التاسعة من مساء اليوم الإثنين مرانه الختامي بملعب إستاد القاهرة الدولي ويسبق مران الفريق المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص باللقاء ومن المنتظر ان يظهر فيه مدرب المريخ إضافة لقائد الفريق أمير كمال .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب "صن داونز": كان بإمكاننا الفوز على الهلال بـ"10" أهداف

post
أعرب "مانغوبا منجغيثي"، المدير الفني لـ"ماميلودي صن داونز" عن أسفه لضعف غريزة التهديف أمام المرمى بعد فوز فريقه على الهلال "2-0" لحساب دوري أبطال إفريقيا في مستهل مشوار الفريقان ضمن المجموعة الثانية.

"مانغوبا" واصل في تصريحاته لـ"موقع كيك أوف" رصدها - #سبورتاق قائلاً: "كان بإمكان صن داونز الفوز على الهلال بما يقارب الـ10 أهداف على ملعب لوفتوس يوم السبت الفائت، لكنه أضاع العديد من الفرص عبر ثيمبا زواني، وبيتر شالوليلي في خط الهجوم".

وأضاف: "بعد المباراة  نحن نشكو من أن الفريق لم يكن حاذقاً بما فيه الكفاية، والأشخاص الذين كنا نتوقع أن يسجلوا تلك الفرص للأسف ذلك اليوم لم يستغلوها؛ نعم، إنها حقيقة وكنا نشكو من ذلك".

وأردف: "إذا لاحظنا؛ حتى المباراة التي لعبناها ضد تشيبا يونايتد، سجلنا هدفين وكان بإمكاننا بسهولة تسجيل ثمانية إلى عشرة أهداف".

وقال : "ضد نادي ستيلينبوش، أصبح الأمر صعباً في النهاية، ومرة â€‹â€‹أخرى كان بإمكاننا تسجيل أربعة أهداف مع الفرص التي حصلنا عليها".

وأشار: "لسوء الحظ، لم نكن سريعين للغاية؛ نسبة تسجيل الأهداف لدينا ليست سيئة ولكن إذا نظرت إلى الأهداف المتوقعة والفرص التي نصنعها، فنحن دائماً نبدو كفريق يمكنه تسجيل العديد من الأهداف ولكن للأسف لا ننتهز الفرص بالطريقة التي ينبغي لنا ".

وعلى الرغم من إسرافهم أمام المرمى في الآونة الأخيرة، رفض "مانغوبا" الضغط على مهاجميه لإحراز المزيد من الاهداف في "Chloorkop" وأضاف قائلاً : "لا نريد أن نضع التوتر والقلق على اللاعبين لأنه كلما طلبت أكثر، كلما وضعتهم تحت ضغط هائل وينتهي بهم الأمر بعدم إعطائك ما تريد، إنها منطقة حساسة للغاية للحديث عنها".

ويعود "صن داونز" للدوري المحلي يوم الأربعاء "17" فبراير عندما يستضيف "نادي باروكا" لكرة القدم على ملعب "لوفتس".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غيابات المريخ امام الاهلي المصري 




يخوض فريق المريخ في التاسعة من مساء يوم الثلاثاء القادم تحدي صعب في انطلاقه مباريات دوري الأبطال ضد بطل النسخه السابقة فريق الأهلي المصري المنتشي بحصوله علي المركز الثالث في كاس العالم للأندية.. 
 يسعي المدير الفني لنادي المريخ النابي لتحقيق نتيجه إيجابية تساعد الفريق في القتال علي أحدي بطاقتي التأهل خاصةً بعد نتيجة مباراة سيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب… 
  فقد كان نادي المريخ قد سافر للقاهره مبكراً لإجراء معسكر إعدادي قصير يساعد النابي في رسم خارطة طريق للمرحلة القادمة ، وسيكون المريخ محروماً من خدمات عدد من اللاعبين بدواعي مختلفة أبرزهم نجم خط الوسط محمد حامد التش الذي بدء مرحلة التعافي بعد إجراء عملية جراحية بدولة قطر،. ويغيب أيضاً الثلاثي المعاقب من الأتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب، ويغيب للإصابة أيضاً ثلاثي خط الوسط عماد الصيني وكردمان وطيفور ولم تتحدد حتي الاَن مدة غياب اللاعب طبنجة الذي يواصل في التدريبات تحت إشراف طبيب النادي… 
  ويغيب إيضاً المدافع النيجيري إديلي اولاميليكان بسبب عدم الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي.. .
وتراهن جماهير المريخ علي عزيمة وإصرار باقي اللاعبين وتنتظر الأخبار السعيدة من إستاد القاهرة الدولي









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق  | متابعات | أبدى الـ"CAF" إهتمامه بتعويض "كايزر تشيفز" عن خسارته  المالية جراء إلغاء رحلته نحو "المغرب"، وقال قد تواجه أندية أخرى ذات  المشكلة؛ وكانت السلطات الصحّية - المغربية قد منعت استضافة بعثة الفريق  بسبب السلالة الجديدة من كوفيد-19؛ وتم تحويل مبارته أمام "الوداد" إلى  القاهرة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

الأمن الغذائي 


*طبيعي جداً بعد أي ثورة يحدث انفلات اقتصادي قد يؤدي لزعزعة أمن الدولة 
*ويعترف الناس للثورة بالنجاح لا لمجرد الإطاحة بنظام الحكم الذي ثار الناس لإزاحته 
*ولكن مقياس نجاح الثورة يكمن في قدرتها على حسم وتحجيم التفلت والإنفلات الإقتصادي 
*فتسعى لدرء ذلك الإنفلات بتحقيق الأمن وبسطه 
*ليس الأمن العسكري بقدر ما هو الأمن الغذائي
*ولا الأمن داك 
*لأن أي ثورة تخرج بكراهية مطلقة للأمن داك 
*سيما وأن بطش الأمن داك وانتهاكه للحرمات يجعل منه هدف الثورة الأول في العداوة
*يبقى تحقيق الأمن بعد الثورات يحتاج لبسط الأمن 
*طبعا ما الأمن العسكري 
*ولكنه الأمن الغذائي 
*فالأمن الغذائي يقطع الطريق أمام التفلتات (المقصودة) حال تقاعس أو إهمال أو نوم الأمن العسكري 
*بصرف النظر عن أسباب ذلك إذا كانت ترجع لحسن نية أو ترتكز على سوء النية لا سمح الله
*فعلى حمدوك (التالت)
*أقول حمدوك التالت لأن حمدوك الأول كان مع ناس دكتور أكرم ودكتور البدوي
*وحمدوك التاني كان مع ناس دكتورة هبة الأنيقة  
*أما حمدوك التالت فهو حمدوك الحالي فهو حمدوك ناس دكتور نجيب الرهيب ودكتور جبريل ودكتورة مريم 
*القصد هو أن يعلم التلاتة حمدوكات 
*وأن يعلموا أن أي بلد بعد الثورة بحتاج لأمن 
*أمن غذائي من خلاله يتوفر الأمن بكل معانيه 
*وسنعبر وقتها مرددين شكراً حمدوك 
*ولتعلم يا حمدوك 
*إننا نعلم بأن الفترة بعد الثورات 
*هي فترة ولادة 
*لا نريدها قيصرية بالبطن 
*نريدها ولادة طبيعية 
*نعاني فيها من ويلات الطلق 
*كي نعرف قيمة المولود الوطن 
*الوطن الديمقراطي 
*بعد الثورة الأمة ستصبح أما 
*تعاني الطلق 
*وتطلق الآهات 
*الله لييييييييا
*الله لي 
*نريدها ولادة طبيعية بكل معانيها ومعاناتها 
*كي نتنسم نسيم الحياة بعد خروج المولود المؤود فينا ردحاً من الزمان 
*نتألم ونعاني الطلق
*ولكننا نؤمن بأن الولادة جات 
*وسندعم بكل ما أوتينا من قوة 
*عشان نلد طبيعي 
*لا نريدها قيصرية تقوم على الدعومات الخارجية 
*تلك الدعومات التي تشوش علينا طعم الوطن وقيمة الديمقراطية التي حبلنا بها شرعاً على فراش الثورة الصحيح 
*والعمر فات 
*وما أظن في ولادة بعد ده 
*فلا تجهضوا حملاً يدغدغ الأرحام معلناً ميلاد وطن وسيم 
*فاهمني يا حمدوك؟؟!!!
*المولود لا بت لا ولد 
*المولود بلد 
*بلد البنت والولد
*أها 
*قال ليك مدرب صن داونز مما الكورة انتهت 
*قال للاعبين خشوا جوه 
*قدامي 
*ودخلوا 
*ووقع ليك فيهم جلد 
*جايبين لي إتنين من عشرين؟؟؟
*ده نتيجة دي؟
*كورة زي دي مفروض تقفلوها عشرين من عشرين 
*أسي الجماعة ديل فرقهم شنو من الناس القفلتوا كورتهم أربعة وعشرين من أربعة وعشرين؟؟؟
*ولفخ ليك اللاعب الجاب القون التاني 
*إنت وكت بتعرف تخلي المدافع يفحط في مكانو 
*مضيع ليك اطناشر قون في الشوط الأول ليه؟
*ناس يقفلوا كورة الأهلي القاهري خمسة من خمسة 
*تجوا مع ناس، بطولة من بطولات الكاف ما عندهم 
*تجيبوا ليكم إتنين من عشرين 
*الليلة تعبتوا معاي 
*قبلوا علي الحيطة وارفعوا إيدينكم فوق 
*بلاء يخمكم 
*قال ليك لي أسي مقبلين على الحيطة 
*وليهو حق مدرب صن داونز 
*ناديهو في رصيدو بطولة من بطولات الكاف 
*عاد كيفن ما يفتري 
*المهم 
*كورة العشرين دي مفروض تكون كورة أبو عشرين 
*لكن الجايات أكتر من الرايحات يا جمال سالم
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*أتانا الطلق يا والينا 
*وأطلقنا واااايييينا 
*يا 
*يا مصانعنا ومزارعنا جينا
*أمن غذائي يحافظ على باقينا 
*يا 
*يا شوارعنا جينا 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال الزلط ربط البلاد والزلط سلاح العباد 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق | متابعات | أعلن المُعد البدني الفرنسي - الجزائري "أحمد بن قابلية" انضمامه الرسمي إلى نادي "شباب قسطنطينة" شاكراً نادي "المريخ" ومتمنياً له التوفيق.


*

----------

